# Don’t Trust the Chinese to Make Microchips for the Military



## Florida173 (Oct 29, 2017)

Don’t Trust the Chinese to Make Microchips for the Military



> In 2011 microchips headed for U.S. Navy helicopters were found to carry defects that would have prevented them from firing missiles. Given that the chips came from China, there was a strong suspicion that the defect was the result of deliberate tampering. Sabotaging an adversary’s military equipment has a long and colorful history, and it would fit squarely in China’s strategy of asymmetrically undermining America’s conventional military superiority



And I believe there already is other precedence with regards to being cautious with other Chinese companies, like Huawei.

I went to DEFCON this year and it's mind opening on what you can do with malicious and directed code on chipsets. 

Even just the vulnerabilities found in SCADA is scary shit.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't have a WSJ membership so I wasn't able to read the full article but I'm glad they mentioned the Kaspersky debacle (an ubiquitous anti-virus software that is just as well known and widely used as Norton). It raises the question of whether or not this has been occurring for a long time and we're just now finding out about it or that this was a first time thing which then raises the question of what have we missed. There was a podcast from Covert Contact hosting Alex Finley (Former CIA Directorate of Operations) that touches on the idea that America has somewhat forgotten how to practice Espionage (or we haven't and we just never hear of it at all which would mean they've been doing their jobs).

Deep State Conspiracies | Episode 74 | Covert Contact: The Blogs of War Podcast

Apologies if it's the wrong podcast, tried to recall it from memory and if it isn't I'll see if I can find the correct one.

These recent problems have sort of brought the spotlight back onto the fact how much we rely on other nations for various goods, for better or worse. Not to mention our overall national security, especially in regards to our preparedness for the current cyber "battlefield" we face now where it's often outside groups being hired on as state actors to enable plausible deniability on behalf of the aggressor. While we currently dominate the kinetic warfare landscape, I feel as if we lack dangerously behind when it comes to the cyber side of the house.


I'd also like to see us work on our infrastructure which is in shambles right now, but that's a discussion for another time. Not to mention extremely expensive.


----------



## Dienekes (Oct 29, 2017)

There's an entire fiction novel about the next World War that focuses on stuff like that and the US lack of preparation for such an event. Very interesting read because all of the technologies discussed in the book technically exist today. Ghost Fleet by August Cole and P.W. Singer


----------



## EasyDay (Oct 29, 2017)

Honestly, I'm interested to hear if anyone here is comfortable enough to have a chip implant during deployments or something of that nature.


----------



## CQB (Oct 29, 2017)

Over here a Chinese company tendered for our National Broadband Network, a network that is nationwide. Their tender was unsuccessful on NATSEC grounds as the management had suspicious links to the Central Communist Party, the CCP. Issues like this should be a no-brainer as along with the above issue, China has been successful here in issues like this.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2017)

The potential threats are legit and span many products:


and

Chinese-authored spyware found on more than 700 million Android phones - Cyberscoop


----------

